

Equation APT Group Attack Platform – A Study in Stealth - wglb
https://threatpost.com/equation-apt-group-attack-platform-a-study-in-stealth/111550

======
tkmcc
Much more technical information:
[http://securelist.com/blog/research/69203/inside-the-
equatio...](http://securelist.com/blog/research/69203/inside-the-equationdrug-
espionage-platform/)

~~~
thefreeman
Or even better, the full pdf report. It is very readable and extremely
interesting:
[https://securelist.com/files/2015/02/Equation_group_question...](https://securelist.com/files/2015/02/Equation_group_questions_and_answers.pdf)

